# tongkat ali



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

i have been hearing alot about tongkat ali from some magazines and they say it it meant to be good . but is there any supplements out with it yet? if so are they any good?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Detailed Information

Eurycoma Longifolia Jack commonly known as Tongkat Ali in Malaysia and Pasak Bumi in Indonesia. LongJack is a shrub-tree growing along the slopes of the rainforest and organic farms of Malaysia. Tongkat Ali has been commonly prescribed in Malaysian herbal Medicine as an aphrodisiac. LongJack is in the superior class of herbs with numerous and powerful benefits in the system.

Primary Benefits -

•Improves testosterone production

•Improves physical and mental performance

•Enhances energy levels, endurance, and stamina

•Reduces mental fatigue and exhaustion

•Tones skin and muscle

•Improves immune system

•Improves circulation

•Support blood pressure and blood sugar

Supports Healthy Testosterone Levels:

LongJack is exceptional because it is not an external source of testosterone or a precursor to testosterone. It stimulates your body to produce more of its own testosterone. Even in situations where people are taking steroids and their natural testosterone production has diminished. It can raise testosterone production back up to normal levels.

A study by the Forest Research Institute of Malaysia showed that Euryucoma Longifolia Jack or Tongkat Ali (Pasak Bumi) contains anti-oxidant properties, a high level of SOD (Superoxide Dismutase) and antioxidant enzyme. The aqueous and methanol extracts of Tongkat Ali has an effect of scavenging superoxide lipid peroxidation. This showed that Tongkat Ali could inhibit the chain reaction of free radicals that could be harmful to the body's system.

Research has shown that Eurycoma Longifolia Jack contains several phytochemicals (plant chemicals) that support healthy testosterone levels (the sex hormone) required for male sexual function. It also supports healthy sexual organs and mental alertness. Longjack is harvested from the Malaysian rainforests of from organic farms, and is processed without additives, preservatives chemicals, artificial flavors or colors.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Anyone used this or know of someone who has?

Is it as good as what the suppliers are saying?

or is it just all hype?

I've seem 400mg Pills or 25mg Caps? Which is best? The Pills are a lot cheaper.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Probably just hype but it just might depend on the person tho.

As much as I take in supps, I never heard of it till the above post.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Just done a search on here and have found a couple of post but only one where someone has tried it......



Carpo said:


> Try Tongkat Ali or the stronger version LJ100. Works a treat for me


I guess the only way to find out is to have a go, I've found the LJ100 version which is 25mg Capsules, I'll post up my results (if any!!!!).


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Harry said:


> Just done a search on here and have found a couple of post but only one where someone has tried it......
> 
> I guess the only way to find out is to have a go, I've found the LJ100 version which is 25mg Capsules, I'll post up my results (if any!!!!).


I bought 30g of the 100:1 root extract from www.therootofthematter.ca/ postage was eight quid I think...

Im taking 150mg split over 3 doses so ill let you know how it goes.. Early days yet only day 3


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Probably just hype but it just might depend on the person tho.
> 
> As much as I take in supps, I never heard of it till the above post.


Well a lot of guys are raving about the stuff, even been touted as a replacement fror HRT.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Aftershock said:


> I bought 30g of the 100:1 root extract from www.therootofthematter.ca/ postage was eight quid I think...
> 
> Im taking 150mg split over 3 doses so ill let you know how it goes.. Early days yet only day 3


Good one AS be intrested to hear your results mate.

Are you doing 150mg ED? also are you on, off or PCT at the moment.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Harry said:


> Good one AS be intrested to hear your results mate.
> 
> Are you doing 150mg ED? also are you on, off or PCT at the moment.


Well mate, I've just finished 10 weeks of TNT and test eth, last shot 2 weeks ago, I then switched imediately to high dose Primo which I will run up until the new year, just letting my body recover as its taken a battering with the increased poundages. Truth be told I didnt want to be doing PCT over xmas and so I decided to stay on..

That said I've got a theory (probably wrong lol) that with some HCG and the tonkat I may be able to get SOME recovery while on the primo... Its a long shot but you dont know unless you try..

So im starting on 150mg ed 5 on 2 off and I may well increase the dose as I go along depending on how I feel. So far I feel great but Ive obviously still got some test floating around at the moment, Ill keep you updated..

heres a link to a thread on another board...

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_168874/mpage_1/key_tongkat/tm.htm


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks matey and nice link, I've now ordered mine I've ordered some LJ100 25mg from another site and 100:1 50mg from the site you posted up as they are the cheaper.

Not sure what the difference between the two is (if any) but will soon find out when they both arrive.

Keep us posted on your results.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey aftershock, I dont think you can recover while on gear.

Guys that take TRT have testicular atrophy and have some shutdown and they are even in the normal range during the replacement.

I have some very impressive reads on this subject I have been collecting from HRT and TRT doctors if you are interested in reading them.

Super informative but I have not posted them due to they are on HRT (so am I) and really nobody else is on here so I didnt see the need.

I will post them apon request and they are very informative but you can see why they do what they do.

The guys on TRT that want their balls back usually do it for appearance as no man really wants his stuff getting smaller, insecurity issues can arise.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Hey aftershock, I dont think you can recover while on gear.
> 
> Guys that take TRT have testicular atrophy and have some shutdown and they are even in the normal range during the replacement.
> 
> ...


NO I think your probably right re the recovery thing mate, I just didnt want to come off before xmas and wanted to come off the test, I and had some primo hanging around and well you know how it is 

Have to say tho that im really liking small shots of HCG (250iu eod), It keeps everything working really well downstares... I may even run 250iu eod throughout every cycle I do from now on, may even do certain cycles without any test at all Primo/Var for example...

I'll be comming off in the new year and will run a proper PCT then, but im hopping that switching to the primo will soften then comedown, but only time will tell..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good man, I have some very good articles on the small doses of HCG.

High doses of HCG will desensitise the leydig cells, which by the way I was wondering why I needed more twards the end of the cycle.....stupid me...

If the dose is low enough then no need for anti-E's, no extra shutdown, and some really cool stuff like:

The P450 Side Chain Cleavage enzyme, which converts CHOL into pregnenolone at the initiation of all three metabolic pathways CHOL serves as precursor (the sex hormones, glucocorticoids and mineralcorticoids), is actively stimulated, or depressed, by LH concentrations. It is intuitively consistent that during conditions of lowered testosterone levels, commensurate increases in LH production would serve to stimulate this conversion from CHOL into these pathways, thereby feeding more raw material for increased hormone production. And vice versa. Thus the addition of HCG (which also stimulates the P450scc enzyme) helps restore a more natural balance of the hormones within this pathway in patients who are entirely, or even partially, HPTA-suppressed.

So now you can see the significance of this drug and why it should be used in small amounts.

I have been collecting some TRT articles and they are not too usefull for you guys but more for understanding what to do and what not to do.

*Ah hell, I should just post the article and be done with it*.


----------



## nobb1982 (Jul 8, 2018)

can anyone recommend a legit tongkat ali source in the UK? I see many online shops but not sure which one to choose from.. any suggestions?


----------



## nobb1982 (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok, I have place an order with this company now http://www.thetongkatalishop.co.uk

will keep everyone posted....


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Let us know how it went in 13 years


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

nobb1982 said:


> Ok, I have place an order with this company now http://www.thetongkatalishop.co.uk
> 
> will keep everyone posted....


 Well? I started another thread on this and source to website.


----------

